# 2012 Madone 5.9



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

My LBS has a 2012 Madone 5.9 that I think I can get for a good price. I would like to hear anything good or bad about this bike. I have read were some people were having issues with the BB on earlier models and wanted to make sure the 2012 was not effected. I like the idea of getting a Di2 drivetrain at a good price.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I purchased the bike yesterday and I'm extremely satisfied with it. Quite a step up from my 2010 Allez.


----------



## Neurotic OCD (Jul 9, 2013)

What did you end up paying for it? I saw Trek has a $500 off promotion on their site.


----------



## jst1960 (Jul 25, 2010)

Trek's summer sale ends tomorrow and there were some good deals on certain 2013 models. The bike I purchased was a 2012 model that the LBS had left over from last year. I got it for 3k.


----------



## Gware (Jul 30, 2013)

I had a 2010 5.9. had a bunch of issues with the seat mast. kept breaking the bolt on the right side of the mast on the clamp. Was sent back to Trek. THey sent me a 2013 5.9 Frame last month. I love the bike very much, very comfortable. I hope the 2012 is a good ride.


----------

